

Perl 6, Python 3 - bdotdub
http://wordaligned.org/articles/perl-6-python-3

======
pshc
"Xrange(), which generates numbers on demand, is more efficient and generally
what’s needed."

They capitalized a case-sensitive identifier because it was at the beginning
of the sentence? I'm so conflicted!

